# Textfield Grid



## Loud Silence (17. Mrz 2014)

Hi 
Ich schlage mich gerade mit dem Android Development Tool in Eclipse rum.
Ich würde eigentlich ein bereits in Java programmiertes Sudoku-Programm auf Android umsetzen.
Jedoch scheitere ich schon an der GUI.
Ich bekomme es nicht hin das 9x9 große Feld bestehend aus Textboxen einzubauen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das realisieren lässt?


----------



## dzim (17. Mrz 2014)

Indem du sie auf ein GridLayout tust? 
Oder TableLayout mit den Sub-Layouts TableRow - du musst dann noch die gleichgrossen Spalten machen, aber das sollte nicht so  schwer sein.


----------

